# Anyone know where to get black conti board



## mitch2028 (Aug 18, 2007)

hi all, ive made a couple of diy vivs in oak and pine coloured conti board but bnq dont sell black and i dont really know anywhere else so does anyone know an interenet based place or somewhere in the midlands? ive changed the colour of my room so the vivs have got to change colour too lol


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

Chipboard sheets, melamine chipboard, loft flooring, MDF, timber, vivarium, chipboard, plywood. there based in west yorkshire but can deliver


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

mitch2028 said:


> hi all, ive made a couple of diy vivs in oak and pine coloured conti board but bnq dont sell black and i dont really know anywhere else so does anyone know an interenet based place or somewhere in the midlands? ive changed the colour of my room so the vivs have got to change colour too lol


you have to put extra ambient light in black vivs i find, but black is my favourite color. i got my black contiboard from a small diy shop as bnq stopped doing when they did there refurbs


----------

